# Gyms around the Uk



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wasnt there a thread/sticky that someone did a while ago where everyone chipped in to list the gyms around the Uk?

Have looked but cant find it lol

Theres a lot of people asking lately about gyms in certain areas,so it would be easier to just link them to a thread with them listed

Just a thought


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Good idea, I've not seen a similar thread, but haven't been here that long..


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rob68 said:


> Wasnt there a thread/sticky that someone did a while ago where everyone chipped in to list the gyms around the Uk?
> 
> Have looked but cant find it lol
> 
> ...


Yes as I just found it for someone else and come across your post so here it is if you still want it 7 months later 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/148686-help-list-pay-you-train-gyms-engalnd.html


----------

